# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Pegasus-Box  Pegasus box v 1.3.0

## mohamed73

Dear Users, 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] is out!Added Direct Unlock feature for Samsung I9305, I9305T, N7105, I317, i317m, T889 mobile devices. 
With this release we are glad to introduce to you such new features and improvements: *I9305* -  added direct unlock (thanks to mr Duzz)*I9305T* -  added direct unlock*N7105* - added direct unlock*I317* -  added direct unlock*i317m* -  added direct unlock (thanks to mr darltech)*T889* -  added direct unlockminor bug fixes 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

